# Man vs Nature Films



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Wifey gave me a DVD copy of the film "All Is Lost" as a Valentine's Day gift. BTW, I'm almost positive that there wasn't a hidden message in the gift....but anyways, being that we were snowbound, we watched the film over the past weekend. It was very good. Couple that movie with the recent film "Gravity" and is there a trend appearing?

Both movies are spare with a minimal number of characters. The antagonist is Nature. And the protagonists succeed or fail due to their own actions. What a refreshing message. These characters are actually people I would want to emulate.

Getting back to AIL specifically, I think the Robert Redford character is a throwback to the classical American hero. Alone. Quiet. Thoughtful. Masculine. Self-Assured. Confident. Responsible. Resourceful. After watching the movie, it took me a while, to say to myself, "Wow!" That film reminded me of what we once were as a people.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Call of the Wild - Charlton Heston version (_obviously)_.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

How about the movie, The Day After, or Cormac McCarthy's, The Road, both depicting man's struggles to survive post apocalyptic living conditions, resulting from our inhumane treatment of this wonderfully forgiving planet of ours! However, I wouldn't recommend either as Valentine Day remembrances.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ The Road is a first rate movie.

Unfortunately I remain convinced that, for those of us who are young enough at least, we will gain our opportunity to exist within that particular environment one of these days.......


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Man in the Wilderness - Richard Harris


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

"The Grey" - Liam Neeson

-Quetzal


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Grizzly Man; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grizzly_Man
Documentary
spoiler alert - nature wins


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

Touching the Void (Documentary)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touching_the_Void_(film)


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Nothing beats The Guy on a Buffalo!

Episode One: 




Episode Two: 




Episode Three:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Sir, you are a sick and twisted soul...funny, yes, but also sick and twisted. 
You just have to watch episode #4. "Vengence will be mine. Thus sayeth the "Guy on a Buffalo!" LOL.


----------

